# Switching from bland diet to raw again



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

My 14 month old pup has been on a bland diet for 2 days now since she had an upset stomach and threw up some of her food. I started feeding her raw 2 weeks ago.

I have been giving her boiled rice with boiled chicken and today I changed the chicken for boiled ground beef.

She's been doing fine, no vomiting and no diarrhea or even runny stools. But I don't want to switch her back to raw too fast and risk her stomach getting upset again.

Any suggestions?

Should I slowly decrease the amount of rice and cook less the chicken or beef?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would decrease the rice, and finish up the cooked meat, then go to raw meat with softer bones, like chicken necks. Stay with chicken for a few days to be sure she is healing. If you can get slippery elm, mix a couple capsules w/ yogurt to make a paste and have her eat that about 15 minutes before each meal. It will coat her digestive tract, help her to heal.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Onyx to the rescue, yay! :hug:

I don't think I can find slippery elm here though. Would pumpkin and yogurt work too?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

do you have pharmacy's? They may carry slippery elm, it is always good to have on hand. Not sure the pumpkin & yogurt will help, but it may not hurt if she'll eat it.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

She does love both yogurt and pumpkin!

We do have pharmacies, but I'm almost sure they don't sell any US herb varieties here. I will look tomorrow though!

And what would be another good chicken part to give her? I'm a bit scared of giving her necks cause they look so small. Thighs, bone-in breasts?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

she should be able to gulp a neck no problem, Karlo did when he was 8 weeks! If you have access to necks, give a few of those per feeding with some muscle meat, then go with the bigger bones, and add in your mm & organ meat too


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I'll look for chicken necks tomorrow.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I failed. I couldn't go to look for the necks cause my sprained ankle got even more swollen, and I gave her raw skinless boneless chicken breasts this morning, thinking they could be light enough for her to eat, right?
After all she looked well enough, pooped well... so I fed that to her.
Then I gave her 2 tablespoons of pumpkin with a very small amount of boiled rice I had left.

Wrong. I fed her at 8 am, around 3 pm I found that she had vomited a bit of the pumpkin and the rice. I kept watching her and she was doing ok, playing, barking, everything.

Then just a few minutes ago, around 7 pm she threw up everything else. She had swallowed a chicken breast whole if not most of it whole.

I'm guessing I did give her too much and her stomach couldn't handle it yet. I feel so stupid!! And here I was thinking I wanted to go light and not force her stomach too much, aagh!!

Should I just fast her til tomorrow morning? Then tomorrow go back to boiled chicken and rice for at least a couple days more?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh no!! Poor girl! Maybe it was a little too much too soon?


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, I think that was it, Lesley. 

I just gave her a TIIINY bit of boiled chicken with just a tablespoon of boiled rice. Something about 3 oz.
I wasn't going to give her anything, but she tried to jump on her mom's and the poodle's bowls, so I served her at least that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think her gut needs to heal, stay with the cooked for a week. Were you able to locate any slippery elm? Marshmallow root is another choice for healing the digestive tract.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, definitely staying with the cooked meat and rice for a week! I don't want to risk it, I already made the mistake of thinking she could handle the switch ok. My poor girl! 

And no, I couldn't even get out of the house today, I can barely walk. I have seen those in the US in some nutrition stores, but not here. I'll call some stores tomorrow and ask. If I do find them, how should I give them to her? Like a tea?

If I don't find them, anything else that could help?

She seems happy right now, but I still feel like such a bad mom.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you can find either, open the capsules and mix a couple with yogurt to make a pasty batter. Digestive enzymes/probiotics would be the best thing to add with every meal, if you can get them. 
Don't feel bad, you are doing a great job! I hope your ankle heals fast.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah, so they're in capsules! I saw them in bags, as herbs, and I thought those were it.

Thank you, onyx! I really appreciate the help and support! :hugs:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ruth said:


> Ah, so they're in capsules! I saw them in bags, as herbs, and I thought those were it.
> 
> Thank you, onyx! I really appreciate the help and support! :hugs:


your welcome!
It may come in other form, but I've gotten it(slippery elm) in powdered capsules. the probi/digestive enzyme is just a loose powder in a cannister that you measure out.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll see what I can find tomorrow, thanks again!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

So far my girl has been doing fine with the boiled chicken/beef diet, but I have seen her a few times standing with her head low and kinda "swallowing". Could this be reflux? She was taking Metroclopramide for 3 days and Metronidazole for seven, yesterday I gave her the last dose of this. 

She hasn't thrown up again and she has pooped just fine. She also hasn't lost her appetite, but I'm just a bit worried. Should I be worried?

I remember reading somewhere here that Apple cider vinegar in the drinking water can help with reflux, is that true?

Oh, and also Onyx'girl, I could never find any Marshmallow root or slippery elm here. 

Could it also be that she still has a bit of a cough? The weather has been changing a lot these days!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

My baby just got hospitalized, it turned out she has kidney failure.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Dejavu said:


> My baby just got hospitalized, it turned out she has kidney failure.


So sorry to hear that!! 

What is the vet saying and will she be alright?


----------

